# Porsche Carrera GT....



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*I finished this car a while back and finally got some photos together. I have to say I am disappointed I did not get to do my usual step by step documentation for this car as it was done in the owners other garage where several other vehicles are housed, for the sake of professionalism and his privacy I opted to snap only a few photos down there and not go crazy as I usually do at my own garage.

The Carerra GT has been on my to-do list since I started detailing and I finally got my hands on one. If I had my preferance this would be a 200pic. writeup 

Out of 1200 built this is an early car. Objective was to thoroughly clean, decontaminate and protect the paint. The owner and I decided full correction was not needed after we inspected the car together and found just light wash marring, I went for jeweling it out instead to create a nice level gloss and follow up with the protection.

I was able to carry out a full wash outside before going inside.

Wheels first, Porsche carbon ceramic brakes should be handled gently and without wheel cleaner. Simply some Zaino Z7 soap in a bucket with various brushes did the job just fine.










The car was cleaned using the FK1 decon. wash, very mild shampoo w/ the 2BM.




























After the wash



















I clayed the car with fine clay using LT 1:1 as lube, by the time I finished it was dark already










I finished the remaining process indoors.

Wiped down the engine and protected all the carbon fiber trim with JetSeal which I let cure for 30mintes



















Carbon fiber roof(s) removed for cleaning and interior work










Placed in cloth bags

Leather was cleaned and conditioned, doorjambs hand polished and sealed as well as the CF door trim and part of the CF tub.










The woodgrain shiftknob is one of my favorite things about this car, just classy,










Jetseal on the door and tub carbon, also sat for 1/2 hour










Keith Collins matts again, vacuumed and cleaned with Folex mist










Wheels and calipers were hand polished and sealed, PCCB's dont emit much of any brake dust really so these will be clean for a while










Total polishing time with the makita was 3.5hrs. Car was given 2 IPA wipedowns to ensure no oils were left and then a coat of Werkstat prime was machined on using the DA. Opti seal was applied to the glass.










Applying sealant...










Finished product


















































































And here is the GT a few days later at an outdoor event...










Time spent 17hrs

Definitely a pleasure to work on one of my favorite cars. Thanks for looking.*


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

What a machine... great job.

love the interior!!!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

maaaaazing!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lovely car, horrible alloys.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work! :thumb:

Was following behind one of these a few months back, when we reached a straight the driver dropped a gear and overtook the car in front, my god the noise it made and speed it took off at.... :doublesho


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing work and truely amazing car, I have seen these cars and garage on luxury4play.com. Totally stunning place :argie:


----------



## bartholomeo (Jul 13, 2008)

dreamy ....


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

what a car but look at the garage and rest of the cars in there :O


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely :thumb:

nice work


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow what a car. Id do quite a lot for that. Lovely! Great work


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

One of my ultimate dream cars. stunning!


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

ivw seen that garage before on the net, great work as usual though!!


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it me or do you get to work on some the best cars in the greatest locations owned by some pretty famous people!!lol!!your soo lucky!top job!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

great work here you get to do alot of very expensive cars

i have also seen this garage on the net and must admit iam very jealous lol


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work and i can´t get enough of looking your details :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

stunning motor, :thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

one of my fave cars ever..

whose garage was it ?! Jay Lenos ?!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice car and nicely detailed, but how come on the wheel around the badge some wheels have a red finish, and some hvae a blue finish? any reason?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Quite nice:thumb:

Nice detail. Love the mats.

Chris.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

looks lovely. can I ask what it was covered in for you to break out the FK decon kit?


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lovely detail.

I recognise that garage, it was in one of those "Dream garage" e-mails that do the rounds, the turntable at the garage door made me remember.

A lovely collection of cars, nice to see them kept well.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!..... The perfect colour combo IMHO.

Thanks for sharing.

:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome car and a fantastic finish 
Great work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: fantastic car wright up and stunning garage :argie:


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

What an absolute stunner, have also seen the garage on the web recognised the wallpaper and the rest of the collection is awsome too!

One thing bothers me though, why does one side have a red wheel nuts on and the other have blue nuts? That'd get right on my nerves


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great job :thumb:

That garage :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Blw said:


> What an absolute stunner, have also seen the garage on the web recognised the wallpaper and the rest of the collection is awsome too!
> 
> One thing bothers me though, why does one side have a red wheel nuts on and the other have blue nuts? That'd get right on my nerves


Thats a racing thibg, Red is one side, blue is other.

I am not sure the exact reason, but it is something to do with matched weight etc. Suspension comonents on race cars are coded red and blue for the left or right as well.

Porsche made a very powerfull car designed as a race car for the road, so it has the full race gubbins on aswell.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry but I looked at the Carrera then focused on all the other metal! The guys got loads!

Nice work in the end though! Simply awesome collection/garage the guys got!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Justa said:


> one of my fave cars ever..
> 
> whose garage was it ?! Jay Lenos ?!


Mine too, and not quite Jays garage... if so I'd have his McLaren done!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

A true Supercar, nice work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car!! Love that interior!

Looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, what a car!! Love that interior!
> 
> Looks stunning. :thumb:


Its an amazing machine, you sit basically on the ground though... not idea for shorter people like myself but if I had the money, well, you know :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

ant_s said:


> very nice car and nicely detailed, but how come on the wheel around the badge some wheels have a red finish, and some hvae a blue finish? any reason?


They are only one sided like F1 cars. :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> They are only one sided like F1 cars. :thumb:


Yep, different threads. The color designation ensures the proper side has the proper centerlock

Gotta love Porsche attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

What a car to work on stunning


----------

